# Soft Mod Nintendo 64?



## mbcrazed (Dec 31, 2012)

Isn't there a cart for it or something?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 31, 2012)

Everdrive 64 is the only one I can remember.
It's quite pricey tho.
100 quid or something similar.

But it isn't a softmod, it's a complete hardware solution.


----------



## Chary (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't think an N64 can be softmodded. As said above, a cart like EverDrive is your only solution.


----------



## mbcrazed (Dec 31, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Everdrive 64 is the only one I can remember.
> It's quite pricey tho.
> 100 quid or something similar.
> 
> But it isn't a softmod, it's a complete hardware solution.


Hmm... Interesting It looks like it runs N64 games, like, an r4 would run ds games!


----------



## mbcrazed (Dec 31, 2012)

Chary said:


> I don't think an N64 can be softmodded. As said above, a cart like EverDrive is your only solution.


It's like $80 Bucks!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep.

It's pretty much a flashcard for the N64.
NES has the Powerpak and SNES also has a Powerpack and another flashcard.
N64 has the Everdrive and another one.

They all also got copyboxed but those are incredibly rare and more expensive.


----------



## mbcrazed (Dec 31, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Yep.
> 
> It's pretty much a flashcard for the N64.
> NES has the Powerpak and SNES also has a Powerpack and another flashcard.
> ...


Thanks for this Information! I know now not to spend 120 dollars on a flashcard!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 1, 2013)

It's the only solution (easiest available) to play backups on a real N64 ;p
It's the cheapest by far.


----------



## Celice (Jan 1, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> Thanks for this Information! I know now not to spend 120 dollars on a flashcard!


The funny part is that it's still a good buy for an actual gamer. How much did two or three games cost back in the day for the N64? That price you just refused. And I'm pretty sure you probably would have bought a few of those titles. New titles today still cost that much, too.

Sure the system has depreciated in value, but even then, think of buying twenty-some games on the internet, and you can start to get that high (say $5 games with shipping). If you're just looking for a couple games, the flashcart may not be for you, but if playing games on the system is a worthwhile investment, the price isn't that obscene compared to actual one-game-one-purchase sales.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 1, 2013)

Celice said:


> The funny part is that it's still a good buy for an actual gamer. How much did two or three games cost back in the day for the N64? That price you just refused. And I'm pretty sure you probably would have bought a few of those titles. New titles today still cost that much, too.
> 
> Sure the system has depreciated in value, but even then, think of buying twenty-some games on the internet, and you can start to get that high (say $5 games with shipping). If you're just looking for a couple games, the flashcart may not be for you, but if playing games on the system is a worthwhile investment, the price isn't that obscene compared to actual one-game-one-purchase sales.


You're right!! True dedicated gamers will buy this!  Truthfully I would love to buy this! I just don't have the money too! For example, I've played banjo kazooie only once and I really want it! Also I can store all of my n64 games on the flash card too! So to me, it's definitely worth it!


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 4, 2013)

I would probably get me an Everdrive weren't it for the fact that the analog sticks of all of my controllers have been murdered by past me. Why do they get so stiff so quickly?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 4, 2013)

Catastrophic said:


> I would probably get me an Everdrive weren't it for the fact that the analog sticks of all of my controllers have been murdered by past me. Why do they get so stiff so quickly?


 
Truth be told the N64 sticks suck.... Not in how they function when they are working they are really nice. When it comes to how long they last they really are poor. I have PS1 sticks from that time period that work perfectly well and never failed. I don't have any working N64 sticks right now  and finding good ones that are not after market junk is difficult


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shitty plastic analog sticks were ravaged by Mario Party 1


----------



## nl255 (Jan 4, 2013)

Crimsonclaw111 said:


> Shitty plastic analog sticks were ravaged by Mario Party 1


 
Yes, rototorture was extremely hard on them.  Hint: when playing Mario Party 1 wear gloves.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 4, 2013)

nl255 said:


> Yes, rototorture was extremely hard on them. Hint: when playing Mario Party 1 wear gloves.


 
I never played any Mario Party games until my wife demanded the one for the Wii... I enjoyed it so I picked up the ones for the GameCube and DS (DS one sucks balls for some reason....) 

Even with this my N64 sticks all broke down  maybe that wrestling game was to blame....   Nothing like being Chris Benoit and choke slamming The Big Show lol


----------



## no_chocobo (Jan 5, 2013)

i still have a mark on my hand from mario party 1


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 5, 2013)

no_chocobo said:


> i still have a mark on my hand from mario party 1


Let's just all say the first Mario Party brought us pain and joy! And a couple of broken controllers!~


----------



## DaniPoo (Jan 5, 2013)

nl255 said:


> Yes, rototorture was extremely hard on them. Hint: when playing Mario Party 1 wear gloves.



Lol! I had almost forgot about that  Yes I played that game untill my skin left my hand hahah


----------



## qwertymodo (Jan 5, 2013)

The 64Drive is way better than the Everdrive 64.  And yes, it is worth the money.  Chinese mass-produced DS flashcarts have spoiled people into thinking that quality hardware is cheap.  It isn't.


----------



## lovewiibrew (Jan 5, 2013)

qwertymodo said:


> The 64Drive is way better than the Everdrive 64.


 
Orly? My ED64 plays all 326 NTSC-U games just fine.


----------



## qwertymodo (Jan 5, 2013)

Not without patches.


----------



## lovewiibrew (Jan 5, 2013)

qwertymodo said:


> Not without patches.


 
It took me all of 2 minutes to patch banjo tooie and JFG. I don't doubt the 64drive is very nice but saying it is "way better" is a stretch.


----------



## qwertymodo (Jan 5, 2013)

I honestly hadn't looked at the ED64 for awhile, and it's come a long way compatibility-wise since I'd seen it last.  Adding support for the 6105 was a big part of that, didn't know they'd added that.  Also, last time I checked, I'm pretty sure they didn't support all save types, which they now do.  So yes, I suppose now it is a stretch to say the 64Drive is "way better", though personally, as a hardware guy myself, I do appreciate the effort made in attaining 100% compatibility in hardware, rather than relying on software hacks to work around the lack of hardware support, though at this point, I'll concede it probably isn't worth the extra money.


----------



## no_chocobo (Jan 5, 2013)

can someone link to these 2 things for sale?  you've got me all interested now


----------



## lovewiibrew (Jan 7, 2013)

no_chocobo said:


> can someone link to these 2 things for sale? you've got me all interested now


 
These are the places you can buy the Everdrive64 . I bought the deluxe edition from stoneagegamer which comes with a CIC chip already installed, shell, and I added an 8gb SDHC card. You can buy just the board with CIC if you want. You can also get support on the ED64 (including how to patch certain games, a mempak tool, etc) on the Everdrive64 forum on assemblergames.

You can buy the 64Drive here. You can also check out the features page on that same site.

I will tell you though, qwertymodo, that the GUI on the 64Drive is MUCH nicer than ED64. I've asked Krikzz before about implementing browsing covers on the ED64 and he said it wouldn't be too difficult so I hope one day it happens.


----------



## no_chocobo (Jan 8, 2013)

Man that would increase my backlog immensely.....

but man do i want it


----------



## earlynovfan (Jan 14, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> Isn't there a cart for it or something?


Are you looking to play Import games?

If so, I believe a Gameshark or Action Replay would do the trick.


----------

